# Gun



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

What do you all prefer in a gun for goose hunting, make,model,cal & shot size???


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Whatever you are comfortable with and depends on where you are hunting. I wouldn't shoot anything less than 12 ga. in 3 1/2". A cheap, reliable gun is a Remington 870 Super Magnum, not fancy but gets the job done.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Will be hunting in Texas for beginners, unless im invited up state....


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

12 gauge - 3inch chamber

If you think you will be getting into shooting more I would recommend an Over / Under 12 gauge such as a Ruger Red Label. Good value and quality for the money. Or if you prefer autoloaders, I would go with a Berreta or Benelli. I would stay away from the 3.5", you can kill geese with a 3". Any of these will be about $800 to $1000

If you think you will only use the gun once or twice a year then you can't go wrong with a pump like a Remington 870 or Benelli Nova. $300 

As far as shells go, I would go with BB or BBB steel. ($10 to $15 per 25 shells Kent makes good shells) If you can afford it, Hevi-Shot #2 will really kill em. ($20 for 10 shells)

Brian.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree with Brian. I only shoot 3" shells. I have had Benelli's for a while now and don't see a reason to change brands. I have both the M1 and the Montifeltro both in 12 gauge. The new M2 looks really nice.


----------

